# [EVDL] Requesting UK EVrs help ... L3 off the M2 in Kent



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

In the piece 
http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/EVLN-Is-UK-Level-3-EVSE-CHAdeMo-or-Combo-tp4655527.html
I posted, the newswire mentions a new L3 has been installed at that
location. The image shows the quick charge port being used on a Leaf EV. 

-So, are UK Leaf EVs also using CHAdeMo as their L3 standard, or do UK Leaf
EVs come with something else?

-The image shows some yellow painted lines on the asphalt in the background.
A Google map look shows the yellow painted disabled parking just to the left
of the main walk-in entrance (we paint ours in blue in California). 
Is safe to think the L3 EVSE is at the left-most part of that line of
disabled parking spots?

-The piece mentioned that it costs about 2 pounds to get a 30 minute quick
charge. GBP 2 ~USD $3 is quite good compared to the USD $7 for an EVGo L3
charge here. 
Is that cost typical for a L3 quick charge in the UK?

-And is there anyone near that location (please only if is not out of your
way) to report back as to where it is and what type of L3 EVSE is used. It
would also be helpful to know if there is any L2 EVSE, and the parking and
EVSE usage rates.

As I previously posted, GM is trying to bully their choice of using the
European Combo L3 standard. So I would like to know what is going on, and be
less in the dark.


Thanks,

{brucedp.150m.com}

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Requesting-UK-EVrs-help-L3-off-the-M2-in-Kent-tp4655536.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Bruce,

The Mennekes L3 'standard' appears to have the lions share over here but th=
e rather manic looking chap in the photo is holding a plug that does not lo=
ok like the Mennekes plugs I have seen. The Leafs I have seen over here (a=
nd a friend is getting one for the day on Wednesday, BTW) have either just =
the J1772 (standard) or J1772 plus the CHAdeMO (as an option).

I think the Google Map image for Clacket Lane is relatively old and I would=
guess the paint colour will be different than yellow - green or blue is wh=
at I have seen at other EV bays so far over here.

Electricity cost - 20kWh x maybe 5p/kWh (industrial rate - I'm guessing) =
=3D =A31. I don't think most L3 chargers require a fee at the moment as mo=
st of them are at dealers and can only be used by 'customers' and staff. A=
sk again in 6 months.

I'll do some research and post again - sadly that location is on the other=
side of London from me - about 90 mins drive - so I won't be checking it i=
n person.

(A bit of Googling later...)

It's a CHAdeMO...

http://www.engenie.co.uk/index.php/rapid-charging-solutions/

In fact all 50 of their planned 'length and breadth of the UK' L3 charger n=
etwork installations are...

http://engenie.co.uk/index.php/news/roadchef_launch/

Too bad if you live along the East coast, the South West, Wales, most of Sc=
otland...

Looks like we are going to see a proper VHS Vs Betamax battle in the UK for=
charging standards. How disappointing. At least we'll have the advantage=
of a bit of competition to bring prices down. =


MW



> brucedp5 wrote:
> 
> > In the piece =
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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----------

